
Playing with Keybase.io (2016) - bnjmntn
http://nishanttotla.com/blog/playing-with-keybase-io/
======
bnjmntn
Keybase seems like a really good implementation of the idea of identity
verification, but I feel that it needs a lot more users to make it more useful
for everyone.

